# Kids Corral CVF Paisley baby girl



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2011)

Although Paisley chose to give me quads last year (4 bucklings, no less) she presented me with a jewel this time to make up for it.  A single doeling.  This is LHF T Abracadabra (Abby) born December 23rd.  Her sire is MCH Brush Creek SF Talisman.


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 26, 2011)

What a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## RPC (Dec 26, 2011)

WOW she is beautiful congrats on that baby girl.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 26, 2011)

Oh, my...that's one pretty kid.  Congrats!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very Cute!


----------



## Cabinchick (Dec 26, 2011)

She's sooo cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 26, 2011)

She is just a doll!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 26, 2011)

precious!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 26, 2011)

Ohhh my goodness ... That is just pure sweetness....


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you!  It's going to be tough seeing this little girl go.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 26, 2011)

She's lovely!  Just like her dam.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Dec 26, 2011)

Cute cute cute!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 27, 2011)

What a sweetie.   

Congratulations!  

K


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 27, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Thank you!  It's going to be tough seeing this little girl go.


Was she reserved?  If not, why can't you keep her?  I guess you can not keep them all.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2011)

She was reserved, but I still reserve the right to keep any kid born here whether they are reserved or not.  The new owner waited anxiously for 5 months for this doeling, and because I will repeat this breeding, I can hopefully get one like her next time.  Just could not disappoint my customer.  Guess I am a softy sometimes.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 27, 2011)

I think the opposite is true!  Letting her go to your client and not keeping her makes you a strong woman, Sandie.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 27, 2011)

Wanna see this strong woman bawl like a baby when she leaves?


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 27, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Wanna see this strong woman bawl like a baby when she leaves?


We took our last Jack Russel puppy to her new human on Christmas Day.  She literally had to pry her out of my hands, and as my nephew so sweetly pointed out, "Aunt Bonnie you are crying like a little girl".  Darn smart butt kid.   I feel your pain.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 27, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Wanna see this strong woman bawl like a baby when she leaves?


  You are 100% entitled.


----------



## KDailey (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow! She is stunning!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

